# Do you say primo??



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

If so why?Do you know where the term comes from or do you just say it cause you've heard it from someone else?

I've never heard an American say it until last week on buzzfeed.

Just wondering.


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

VixNz said:


> If so why?Do you know where the term comes from or do you just say it cause you've heard it from someone else?


I learned the term from an episode of Transformers:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEmmgqkgx5E

I can't say it's part of my active vocabulary and I don't know anyone else who says it, either.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Primo

In Italian it means first, top-rate, first-class

In Spanish it means cousin.

In music, it’s used from it’s Latin/Italian base
1. the part of a piano duet played on the upper half of the keyboard. 
2. the first or leading part in an ensemble.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Here in NZ it was used all the time(top quality, the best.)it's also flavoured milk here. 
When my hubby was a teen a guy would say to a girl.. Do you like chocolate milk? If she said yes the guy would say Suck my **** it's primo!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Around here, primo was used in the 80s the way epic and gourmet were used in the 90s and 00s. Haven't heard it used in many years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

I, as an American, have heard it used perhaps thousands of times.... usually in reference to superb quality marijuana. The most pretentious would write "Primeaux", in some imagined French vocab.

"Primo bud".


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Where I am we have a lot of latin immigrants (legal and illegal) The Spanish "primo" is used often to speak in a friendly tone to someone. "Hey primo" It's my impression that his is mostly among or in dealing with people from Mexico or central American countries. I don't here any Cubans, Puerto Ricans, or South Americans using it.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

HuggyBear said:


> I, as an American, have heard it used perhaps thousands of times.... usually in reference to superb quality marijuana. The most pretentious would write "Primeaux", in some imagined French vocab.
> 
> "Primo bud".


Or "chronic"...or "dank"


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Shoto1984 said:


> Where I am we have a lot of latin immigrants (legal and illegal) The Spanish "primo" is used often to speak in a friendly tone to someone. "Hey primo" It's my impression that his is mostly among or in dealing with people from Mexico or central American countries. I don't here any Cubans, Puerto Ricans, or South Americans using it.


When used this way, they are calling the person their cousin... as in saying "you are like a family member to me." It's used here in NM like that a lot too.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

It's a beer to me.

Primo


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

jeeze! I grew up in Monroe NY. I don't remember really hearing it used til 2007 when i got together with my current hubby. i mean obviously have heard the word, just not used in everyday conversation. If that makes sense?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

VixNz said:


> jeeze! I grew up in Monroe NY. I don't remember really hearing it used til 2007 when i got together with my current hubby. i mean obviously have heard the word, just not used in everyday conversation. If that makes sense?


I'm just curious as to why you asking about the word. It's a pretty ordinary word.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Ah NZ the land where everything is "awesome" and "primo" I cringe every time I hear those words.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Holland said:


> Ah NZ the land where everything is "awesome" and "primo" I cringe every time I hear those words.


lol, don't hate.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> I'm just curious as to why you asking about the word. It's a pretty ordinary word.


Do you like chocolate milk?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

VixNz said:


> Do you like chocolate milk?


Sometimes. But here were I live primo and chocolate milk have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Personal said:


> Eh Bro.


Beached as Bro


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Being a gym rat, I first thought of primobolan...an AAS. Never used it


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

My house is bilingual, and if I start learning words like that I'd probably have to start talking to my mother-in-law. 

Tengo que visitar a mi primo. Por favor, llevarme a Miami.

Oh no!!!

Badsanta


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

badsanta said:


> My house is bilingual, and if I start learning words like that I'd probably have to start talking to my mother-in-law.
> 
> Tengo que visitar a mi primo. Por favor, llevarme a Miami.
> 
> ...


You have to visit your couson? Does she like chocolate milk?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

VixNz said:


> You have to visit your couson? *Does she like chocolate milk?*


Everyone in my wife's family is an avid coffee drinker. They do not brew coffee, they heat up a cup of milk and mix in instant coffee. The one time I tried to add in some chocolate, while I am not sure what foul language was being spoken in my general direction, I am pretty sure I pissed them off really bad. 

Me and the kids on the other hand like using the cappuccino maker to froth up the milk and then make a hot chocolate with hershey's syrup. We'll even sprinkle some cinnamon on top and then they all look just like their mom curled up on the couch and sipping something yummy.


----------

